# Common information needed in order to help you.



## Mutt (Jan 19, 2006)

I was thinking that this may be a way to reduce the amount of confusion and replies by some of the problems that are posted on the forum.

A description of the problem and any of these following questions they can answer.

1. Soil or Hydro?
2. If hydro what type bubble, ebb and flo, etc.?
3. ferts/nutes used? Soil mix?
4. Lighting: Florous, HPS, MH, or mix? wattages?
5. PH if known?
6. What stage of growth?
7. Relative humidity and temp of area if known?
8. Grow area size and ventilation?
9. Any other measurements that may be useful like PPm, EC, CF, etc.?
10. lighting schedule?

Anybody else have any thoughts or ideas, might end up a sticky.


----------



## Hick (May 4, 2006)

*Contributed by StoneyBud:*

This is a standard question list that you can use to help all of us, help you. 

Please answer each question that could apply to your grow. Put the answers below each question please. 

*Please copy and paste this list into a saved file and use it to refer to when asking the group a question.* 

Please post only the questions and answers that apply to your grow. This will make answering your question much easier. 





How tall are your plants now? 



How far from the lights are the tops of your plants? Is this a constant distance or have you changed it recently? 



How old are they? 



What strain are they? 



Did you start them from seed or clone? 



What type of containers are you using and what size are they in gallons? 



What type of grow do you have? (Answer below please) 



Dirt? 



What mixture of dirt or type of dirt did you use? 



Is it a type that has added nutrients like "Miracle Grow"? 



What mixture of perlite, vermiculite and other additives have you used if any? 



Hydroponic? 



What type of Hydroponic system do you use? 



Ebb and Flow 



NFT 



Bubbler/Deep Water 



What type of media do you use? 



Gravel 



Hydroton 



Rockwool slab 



What type of lights do you use? 



Fluorescent 



compact 



2 ft, 4ft, 8ft bulbs 



Halide, HPS, 



Wattage? 



Ballast, is it digital or analog? 



Is it remote or in your grow area? 



What nutrients are you feeding your plants? 



Hydroponic? What brand? What mix? What strength? 



Soil ferts? 



What brand? What strength? What mix? 



How often, and when was the last time? 



Environmental Conditions of the Grow Area: (Answer below each question please) 



Do you use ventilation for your indoor grow? 



If so, what do you use? 



Fan? 



Temperature? 



Humidity? 



Is CO2 being introduced? What method? 



Odor Control Method (carbon, ionizer, ozone gen)? 



Do you use LST? HST?


----------

